# so frustrated, opinions please



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

I am so frustrated with Dixies housetraining. I am really trying to be patient, but not getting beyond this point. heres the long and the short of it followed by a couple questions.
Dixie doesn't object to being unclean [ie; covered with pee] she will pe in the crate, pen, anywhere and has no problem walking in it, etc. 

She knows the word pee pee. If I take her outdoors to her spot and ask her to go pee pee and she is capable, she will. But, she will also go anywhere, anytime the urge comes upon her. So, atleast we have a connection with the word.

She has a playpen [wire] for daytime, crate for sleeping. 

Liver treats everytime she pees outside plus much praise.

breeder and vet instructed free food and water 24/7. it has been impossible for me to train this way [tried







] so I put her on three meals per day and water all the time except in crate from 11pm till 6;00 am. The meals times are fine. She isn't much interested in food and will usually only eat if i feed her. Bad habit, but ok with me. 

UTI test came out normal.

been here four weeks. 

she is 18 weeks old.

She still piddles all over when excited about being picked up, etc. But not the worrysome "leaking" she experienced in the begining. Must have been nerves about new home, etc.

I have read she should be reducing the fequency of urination by this point, but she still pees little amounts all day long. I bet she goes at a minimum 2 times per hour. Typically more.

Ok, heres the questions. 
Two books suggest water should be available only during meals. In Dixies case about 7am, 4pm, 11pm. This isnt enough in my mind. Does this sound ok? 

And last question. i was considering giving up the play pen and using the smaller crate during the day instead. Will it help? I didn't think so as she pees in it at night anyway, but it is smaller then the pen. By the way it is a large crate for fifty pound k-9. I put the barrier up to make it small. 

Sorry so long. Wanted to give facts. Helpppppppp.......


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Gosh, bless your heart!! I know how frustrating it can be. Kallie was stubborn and hard to train. It took a full year for her to finally "get it"... yet Catcher was trained much sooner than that.

What concerns me is the frequency in which she is going. Did they do a culture, etc.? It just seems to suggest a UTI that she is going so often.

IMHO, the board expert on this subject is JMM. If she doesn't see this post, if I were you, I would PM her.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I think she might have too much space. Try keeping her in a crate while you are gone. Start with just enough space for her to lay down, you can use a divider or something to block the back part. After a few weeks you can give her a little bit more space. If you give her to much space in the beginning she will sleep on one side and pee on the other.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fach_@Jul 31 2005, 09:53 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
The urine culture came back normal so it's not a UTI. I use the barrier in the crate in the evening, but she still pees. I am home all day and i am very dilligent about the housetraining. I just don't know what to do. I could use the crate in the day too if need be. I bought the pen b/c I thought she needed more space during the day when i cant watch her close enough. She pees so fast it is almost over before I can react. How about the limiting water. Any in put there?


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fach+Jul 31 2005, 11:43 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The urine culture came back normal so it's not a UTI. I use the barrier in the crate in the evening, but she still pees. I am home all day and i am very dilligent about the housetraining. I just don't know what to do. I could use the crate in the day too if need be. I bought the pen b/c I thought she needed more space during the day when i cant watch her close enough. She pees so fast it is almost over before I can react. How about the limiting water. Any in put there?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=86169
[/B][/QUOTE]
forgot to add the pen is not that large. i purposely didn't use all the panels to keep it small enough for training purposes,


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I don't like to limit water. They are just so small and maybe I'm just too paranoid, but I wouldn't want to throw their body's balance out of whack. Maybe you could just take a few steps back and stick with only the crate for a while. Then when she gets that down pat, bump her up to the x pen. Can I ask how much space she has in the crate? Tic used to poop in the crate and the trainer I spoke with said that he had too much space (even though I though it was a small space).


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut_@Jul 31 2005, 11:48 AM
> *I don't like to limit water.  They are just so small and maybe I'm just too paranoid, but I wouldn't want to throw their body's balance out of whack.  Maybe you could just take a few steps back and stick with only the crate for a while.  Then when she gets that down pat, bump her up to the x pen.  Can I ask how much space she has in the crate?  Tic used to poop in the crate and the trainer I spoke with said that he had too much space (even though I though it was a small space).
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=86171*


[/QUOTE]
It is a large crate for fifty lb. dogs. I wanted extra room for when she is grown and confined. We plan to only use the crate when going out for errands, dinner etc. as i am at home most of the time. The crate came with a barrier which I have used to limit her space to enough to lay down and turn around. very small. As i stated before, as of now, she is only useing the crate for sleeping at night. i too worry about limiting water.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i was reading your post, so you feed her at 7am, 4pm, and 11pm? 

11pm is WAAY too late. because she probably potties at night in her crate, right? 

the latest we fed the dogs was 8pm, and that was when we would go to sleep at 11pm. 

take her out on more walks so that she's more tired. or play a lot too. while you're away she'll sleep.







then you dont have to worry aabout pee or poo whne you get home.


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

If you use puppy pads, when she does something in the house, you can get some in a napkin and smother it on the pad. (I know it sounds gross)Then she'll smell it and go on the pad.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fach_@Jul 31 2005, 09:53 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Dr. cathy made a good point about 11 being too late to feed in Pm. i did it because all I have heard and read made me paronoid of hypoglycemia [sp?] I'll make the last feeding earlier. That may solve the crate peeing. she never poos in there. waits until i let her out at 6am. But what about day time???????????? I do not use puppy pads. Would prefer outdoors if possible. thanks so much everyone!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

I dont know if I'm going to sound like a bad mommy or not but I limited the water in the very beginning with my puppy. I guess it was about a month of limited water. I gave her water after meals times and after a lot of exercise if she looked thirsty. This never presented a problem for me or Kylee and I asked her vet and he said as long as she still seems normal (playing, eating, and full of energy) it should be fine to limit the water. Since she didnt have water all day long I could pretty much predict when she was going to go. Now that she is alittle more reliable with pottying on her pads, I let her have water at all times. This method worked for me, like I said, but it's a matter of personal preference if you want to limit the water or not. As far as the dripping goes when she is excited, Kylee still does ths every time someone walks into our house. Our trainer said it will go away as she gets older, but as for now, she suggested making sure she goes potty right before she greets someone (if you know they are coming over/home) so her bladder is empty and make sure she greets them on a linoleum or tile floor so the clean up is easier. Good luck with everything though..it takes these guys a while to get it I think. ~Lori


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fach_@Jul 31 2005, 05:57 PM
> *Dr. cathy made a good point about 11 being too late to feed in Pm. i did it because all I have heard and read made me paronoid of hypoglycemia [sp?] I'll make the last feeding earlier. That may solve the crate peeing. she never poos in there. waits until i let her out at 6am. But what about day time???????????? I do not use puppy pads. Would prefer outdoors if possible. thanks so much everyone!!!!!!!!!!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=86224*


[/QUOTE]

I agree.... I think the reason 3 meals is recommended for puppies is so that food will be spread out over the course of their waking day... such as humans do.... 7:00-ish; 1:00-ish and 7:00-ish in the evening. Those are the times she is awake and needs nourishment. If you are worried about hypoglycemia, perhaps give her a tiny snack later in the evening.... I think it is better for them to have food during their playing and waking hours than just before bed. Also, hypoglycemia is more of a concern before they are 12 weeks old.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

When Lacey was a puppy she would pee every 20 to 30 minutes and I too thought maybe an UTI but she was tested and it came back negative. It took Lacey until she was about 10 months old to wait about 2 hours in between pees. Even now she pees alot...more than any other dog I have had. The other day I noticed that she isn't peeing when she gets excited and she is now 18 months old. When Lacey was a puppy I took her to her peepad alot and would just wait for her to pee. It was alot of work but she is housetrained completely. When she was a puppy if I couldn't keep a very close eye on her she was put back in her exercise pen and she didn't come out until she peed. I also had a frame to hold her pad, if I didn't she would walk off of it while she was doing her business but the frame seemed to keep her on the pad. Oh and Lacey had no problem walking on the pee.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Twice an hour is a lot of urination. I would be concern about other physical problems if she is truly urinating that often - ectopic ureters, stricture, etc. 

In the meantime, during waking hours, I would go ahead and take her out that often. The more she is successful, which you have to ensure, the better she will be.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Why don't you put a wee wee pad in her play pen ?


----------



## babybinks22 (Jul 24, 2005)

I was a little reluctant to use a pee-pee pad myself but for Kenji's convenience, I laid one down and haven't found it a bit inconvenient since. Just plop the poo down the toilet after grabbing it off the piddle pad with some Toilet paper and change the pee pad once a day or when it starts to be too crowding or stained for your dog. This way, if you are gone for too long, you can rest assure your dog won't be painfully holding it in until you get home. Poo and pee don't seem to bother me a bit since Kenji has been piddle paddy trained as a pup and I change his pads frequently or as necessary. It's also helpful to see what the pooch has been digesting and how hard his intestines have been working! EEwww .. i know to some.. but hey.. i would rather keep an eye out on his matters than not!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by babybinks22_@Aug 1 2005, 04:07 AM
> *I was a little reluctant to use a pee-pee pad myself but for Kenji's convenience, I laid one down and haven't found it a bit inconvenient since.  Just plop the poo down the toilet after grabbing it off the piddle pad with some Toilet paper and change the pee pad once a day or when it starts to be too crowding or stained for your dog.  This way, if you are gone for too long, you can rest assure your dog won't be painfully holding it in until you get home.  Poo and pee don't seem to bother me a bit since Kenji has been piddle paddy trained as a pup and I change his pads frequently or as necessary.  It's also helpful to see what the pooch has been digesting and how hard his intestines have been working!  EEwww .. i know to some.. but hey.. i would rather keep an eye out on his matters than not!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I'm exactly like you.... I like to make sure everything is coming out OK!!









I love the pads. I would go crazy if I had to take them out in the rain, cold, heat, snow, etc. and wait for them to "go." This way, if we're in the middle of playing and one has to "go", they just go running to their pad...


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

When I read what FACH had to say I thought for a min. I had written it and didn't remember. We are having the same problem. I have a lot more patience than my husband and don't often have a problem when I am home with Tucker. My husband it retired and I work. He spends most of his time in the same room that Tucker is in.

I have talked to him about "signs" and taking him out at the same time during the day. He thinks the pup needs to tell him when he needs to go out. I have explained that at 18 weeks with out the consistency of the owner Tucker will never tell us when he needs to go out. I have also explained when he takes Tucker out to potty he needs to have a treat ready. He waits until he brings the puppy back in and then gives him a treat.

Tucker is confined to a crate only large enough to turn around in a curl up in at nights. There have been a few nights that he has pood in the crate and he didn't mind laying in it. He will not pee in it though. It has been a week since he has pood in his crate. He has a limited space in his x-pen during the day.

Does anyone have advice I can give hubby on this training problem? He tends to listen to others before he will listen to me. I think that is a "man" thing!!!!

Please help!!!! Hubby is so frustrated and I am at my wits end trying to get him to understand me. As a semi retired dog trainer I know it sometimes takes longer when both parties can't get their "ducks in a row" when it comes to training. 

HELP I need your tips for hubby!!!!!


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fach_@Jul 31 2005, 09:53 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

When I brought Jill home at 18 weeks. She went everywhere too. She peed about every hour. The best thing was that her breeder used the pads, so we decided to stay with that since is was early spring, still cold and messy out side. It took many many weeks for her not to have accidents and not go all the time. I just think she is still too young. How big is her crate? It should only be big enough for her to lay in. See if you can put a divider in there. Don't give her any extra room to pee in.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MalteseJane_@Jul 31 2005, 08:36 PM
> *Why don't you put a wee wee pad in her play pen ?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=86285*


[/QUOTE]
won't use it. that would only help if the entire playpen floor was covered.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Jul 31 2005, 08:23 PM
> *Twice an hour is a lot of urination. I would be concern about other physical problems if she is truly urinating that often - ectopic ureters, stricture, etc.
> 
> In the meantime, during waking hours, I would go ahead and take her out that often. The more she is successful, which you have to ensure, the better she will be.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=86277*


[/QUOTE]
whe she went in for spaying last monday I discussed the problem with the vet and asked her to keep it in mind while doing surgery. i suppose she didn't find any underlying cause. I will ask again in depth when stitches are removed. is there a test for checking the issues you mentioned?


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Aug 1 2005, 06:08 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm exactly like you.... I like to make sure everything is coming out OK!!









I love the pads. I would go crazy if I had to take them out in the rain, cold, heat, snow, etc. and wait for them to "go." This way, if we're in the middle of playing and one has to "go", they just go running to their pad...
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=86339
[/B][/QUOTE]
I have another dog and don't want confusion issue with whom pees where. he is too big for inside toileting. i do however pick up outside from both dogs and am able to monitor consistancy like you do. i agree it is very important.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ConnieVa_@Aug 1 2005, 06:33 AM
> *When I read what FACH had to say I thought for a min. I had written it and didn't remember.  We are having the same problem.  I have a lot more patience than my husband and don't often have a problem when I am home with Tucker.  My husband it retired and I work.  He spends most of his time in the same room that Tucker is in.
> 
> I have talked to him about "signs" and taking him out at the same time during the day.  He thinks the pup needs to tell him when he  needs to go out.  I have explained that at 18 weeks with out the consistency of the owner Tucker will never tell us when he needs to go out.  I have also explained when he takes Tucker out to potty he needs to have a treat ready.  He waits until he brings the puppy back in and then gives him a treat.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
keep the treat container outside where the puppy pees. I will actually show one to dixie to prompt here to go. She will if she can. this has helped her understand the word outside and peepee [which also means poop in our home]


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fach_@Jul 31 2005, 09:53 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
lots of good ideas. Thank you. I will keep on it. i think the outcome is;
monitor water [but not too much]
check for underlying physical problems again
last meal of the day is 7pm
pray, pray, pray


----------



## Pippinsmom (Nov 29, 2004)

I do not have any advice...just support to let you know that you are not alone. I have a 3 month old havanese at home right now and we are going thru the same thing. She will poop and pee in her crate and doesn't mind being covered in pee, jumping in poop, whatever. I ditched the crate and have her in a 2x4 ex-pen with a pee pad in there and we have gotten to the point where when she is loose in the house she will go in there and poop just about every time, but the pee is another matter. So I feel your frustrations, hang in there it will get better.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pippinsmom_@Aug 1 2005, 10:10 AM
> *I do not have any advice...just support to let you know that you are not alone.  I have a 3 month old havanese at home right now and we are going thru the same thing.  She will poop and pee in her crate and doesn't mind being covered in pee, jumping in poop, whatever.  I ditched the crate and have her in a 2x4 ex-pen with a pee pad in there and we have gotten to the point where when she is loose in the house she will go in there and poop just about every time, but the pee is another matter.  So I feel your frustrations, hang in there it will get better.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
thank you for your support. good luck to you as well.


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

I had to take the pee pads out as Tucker would chew them up. One day he is good and the next he messes up a lot.


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

when i started to potty train l.e. it seemed like my entire apartment was covered with pee pads. whenever she would find a place that wasn't covered with a pee pad and would start to go potty, i would pick her up in the middle of her going, and place her on a pad. as the weeks went by i reduced the amount of pee pads until we finally just have two inside now. in my effort to teach her to go outside, i put a pee pad next to each door so she would know that she should be going outside. nowadays she prefers to go outside, but will go inside on the pee pads if i don't open the door for her (i.e. if i'm not home or sleeping or something). 

it was a very frustrating process for me and l.e. my boyfriend at the time, couldn't understand why some days i would get so frustrated and have to sit and cry for a minute because i couldn't handle picking up one more accident!







i felt like that's all i was doing was picking up pee and poop. but never the less we got through it and now at six months l.e. is a pro at it.

something that i did that helped the night time pee pee accidents was pick up her water bowl at about 7:30-8. someone in this group suggested it a while back and it totally helped! sorry to whomever it was that suggested it, you are a savior!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

just putting a wee wee pad in the playpen isnt going to do anything. i still had to TEACH the girls what the wee wee pads were for. and if your dog gets bored, then he'll rip them up. 

during the day...how long is the dog alone?


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

as for me, my dog is not alone any. Hubby is retired and with him all the time. We had to take pee pads out of the xpen. Some days are so much better than others.

Thanks for all the support


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fach_@Aug 1 2005, 09:37 AM
> *whe she went in for spaying last monday I discussed the problem with the vet and asked her to keep it in mind while doing surgery. i suppose she didn't find any underlying cause. I will ask again in depth when stitches are removed. is there a test for checking the issues you mentioned?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=86373*


[/QUOTE]

I would discuss with the vet whether or not this is starting to sounds more like a medical problem or training issue. It can be quite difficult to tell. The first step would be some bloodwork and abdominal radiographs to ensure liver and kidney function is good and there are no stones that can be seen on x-ray. Depending on the findings and your discussion with the vet, an abdominal ultrasound and perhaps a dye study would be the next steps. I would recommend you see an internal medicine specialist for those if it came to that. 

I'm not saying it for sure is a medical issue, but urinating every 30 minutes all day long is a lot...


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JMM+Aug 1 2005, 05:25 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would discuss with the vet whether or not this is starting to sounds more like a medical problem or training issue. It can be quite difficult to tell. The first step would be some bloodwork and abdominal radiographs to ensure liver and kidney function is good and there are no stones that can be seen on x-ray. Depending on the findings and your discussion with the vet, an abdominal ultrasound and perhaps a dye study would be the next steps. I would recommend you see an internal medicine specialist for those if it came to that. 

I'm not saying it for sure is a medical issue, but urinating every 30 minutes all day long is a lot...
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=86498
[/B][/QUOTE]
I will attempt to print out your suggestion and bring it with me on the next appointment. [She has stitches out Thursday] The urine test i had was extensive. The cost was 70.00 so not a standard test. i also had some blood work done prior to surgery, but don't know if it would be helpful here. Thanks for your in put. I will discuss possibilities with the vet. Until then i am going to limit freedom, make final meal earlier, and final water earlier as well. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fach+Aug 1 2005, 06:30 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
I will attempt to print out your suggestion and bring it with me on the next appointment. [She has stitches out Thursday] The urine test i had was extensive. The cost was 70.00 so not a standard test. i also had some blood work done prior to surgery, but don't know if it would be helpful here. Thanks for your in put. I will discuss possibilities with the vet. Until then i am going to limit freedom, make final meal earlier, and final water earlier as well. I'll keep you posted.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=86499
[/B][/QUOTE]
I sure hope everything will be OK with Dixie. I truly can imagine your frustration, etc. Kallie was just terribly difficult to potty train. My first Maltese, Rosebud, was trained almost immediately but as I mentioned before, it took Kallie a year. She peed in her crate every day when I was at work and just didn't seem to "get it". But little by little she got better and then one day I realized she was going on her pad like she should, etc. So, there is hope... but I know... a year probably seems like waaaaay too long!

I hope that the cause of this is training and not medical. A new puppy is stressful enough without this added worry and frustration. I sure hope things get better.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

one week up date!!!!!
Ok, I limited freedom. Downsized the ex pen to make it a small square just large enough for her bed and a place to stand up. Hasn't peed in there since. She doesn't spend much time in there as i am home all day, but if I go out to dinner or something that is where she goes. It is so nice to find it clean when I return









Crate has been dry every morning upon awakening









I did limit water, but I am extremely careful not to allow her to dehydrate. More play = more water, etc. This has helped a lot.









I also have expressed my disproval more clearly when she potties inside. I was too gentle before and she didn't get the picture. I only had to scold her twice before she got the connection. I am not yelling, just clearly not pleased. It is helping









Made last meal of the day 6 o'clock as suggested, but allow her a small drink before bed. It is working well. Only drwback is that she now will only eat two meals per day instead of three. Hope that is ok.

Still a long way to go, but making great headway







Still peeing very frequently. Seems like I spend much of the day out by the front stoop, but better than cleaning the floor









Thanks for all the help everyone. Keep pulling for " Dixie the doodle-er"


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fach_@Aug 8 2005, 08:53 AM
> *one week up date!!!!!
> Ok, I limited freedom. Downsized the ex pen to make it a small square just large enough for her bed and a place to stand up. Hasn't peed in there since. She doesn't spend much time in there as i am home all day, but if I go out to dinner or something that is where she goes. It is so nice to find it clean when I return
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

She is over 4 months old so she is old enough to only get 2 meals a day.

Glad to hear potty training is going well.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Aug 8 2005, 09:42 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She is over 4 months old so she is old enough to only get 2 meals a day.

Glad to hear potty training is going well.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=88240
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thanks for letting me know. I was worried she wasn't ready for just two per day. Now I feel better.


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

Puddy is going to be 2 years old in October and he is still having accidents in the house. Sometimes he'll go for weeks without a problem then he'll have 2 accidents in one week. Should it take this long to fully get them trained? Of course I never catch him in the act, I just find the spot later. My carpets are smelling but I don't want to get them professionally cleaned until I break him of this habit! Please, please help!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Terri_@Aug 16 2005, 12:07 PM
> *Puddy is going to be 2 years old in October and he is still having accidents in the house.  Sometimes he'll go for weeks without a problem then he'll have 2 accidents in one week.  Should it take this long to fully get them trained?  Of course I never catch him in the act, I just find the spot later.  My carpets are smelling but I don't want to get them professionally cleaned until I break him of this habit!  Please, please help!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91059*


[/QUOTE]
Instead of getting your carpets cleaned I would use the money and by your own carpet cleaner. It is about the same price and they are so handy to have. My parents have had one for years. We have saved so much money. All of my relatives have borrowed it. In fact I'm going to be bringing it back to Des Moines with me the next time I go home.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Terri_@Aug 16 2005, 01:07 PM
> *Puddy is going to be 2 years old in October and he is still having accidents in the house.  Sometimes he'll go for weeks without a problem then he'll have 2 accidents in one week.  Should it take this long to fully get them trained?  Of course I never catch him in the act, I just find the spot later.  My carpets are smelling but I don't want to get them professionally cleaned until I break him of this habit!  Please, please help!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91059*


[/QUOTE]

I know you don't want to clean the carpet but the smell is what might be makeing him go there again. The nature miricle is really good for getting rid of the smell for spot cleaning

Good Idea lexi's mom... i forgot about that . We also have a carpet cleaner. it was like 200.00 canadian, but very convient and worth the money. We also lend it out to others.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Terri_@Aug 16 2005, 01:07 PM
> *Puddy is going to be 2 years old in October and he is still having accidents in the house.  Sometimes he'll go for weeks without a problem then he'll have 2 accidents in one week.  Should it take this long to fully get them trained?  Of course I never catch him in the act, I just find the spot later.  My carpets are smelling but I don't want to get them professionally cleaned until I break him of this habit!  Please, please help!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91059*


[/QUOTE]

Mine are the same..... they are fine 99.9999% of the time then all of a sudden... an "accident". For example, when I let them out of their crates when I get home, the first thing I usually do is take them to the pads to "go". But if I don't do that and let them in the rest of the house first, sometimes they'll go there..... I guess they have an "accident" about every couple months or so... maybe a little less...

I still have to make sure they have the opportunity to "go" where they are supposed to.... BTW Kallie is three and Catcher is one.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey+Aug 16 2005, 01:19 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know you don't want to clean the carpet but the smell is what might be makeing him go there again. The nature miricle is really good for getting rid of the smell for spot cleaning

Good Idea lexi's mom... i forgot about that . We also have a carpet cleaner. it was like 200.00 canadian, but very convient and worth the money. We also lend it out to others.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91078
[/B][/QUOTE]
My parent's dog is getting old and has been having accidents inside more often (once/twice a month) and has throws up every so often. It is great to be able to pull out the carpet cleaner when it happens. 

I think they have a hoover, it must be almost 10 years old now. It is just starting to show signs of wear and tear. My dang younger brother lets his friends use it to clean there car interiors and they somehow put some small tears in the hose. We were able to cover them with duck tape, but we might have to get a new carpet cleaner in another year or two (or at least replace the hose). 

If anyone gets one look for ones that have individual spinning brushes. You don't want one solid spinning brush (like a vacuum cleaner). The individual ones do a lot better job.


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

My mom has a rug shampooer that I use all the time. I think I need a heavy duty cleaser though. Any ideas? And does anyone have any suggestions on what to do to stop him having these accidents? He should be trained by now shouldn't he? It sound like everyone else's dogs were trained by 6 months! Is Puddy just being bratty?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Terri_@Aug 16 2005, 01:43 PM
> *My mom has a rug shampooer that I use all the time.  I think I need a heavy duty cleaser though.  Any ideas?  And does anyone have any suggestions on what to do to stop him having these accidents?  He should be trained by now shouldn't he?  It sound like everyone else's dogs were trained by 6 months!  Is Puddy just being bratty?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91091*


[/QUOTE]
Lexi is 18 months old and only about 90-95% trained. The key is to try and be consistent. Stick to a schedule as much as possible. If they have an accident inside it is usually our fault. We missed there cue that they had to go outside or we didn't stick to the schedule. You should be taking him out as soon as you get up in the morning, after he eats, before you leave, if you are home at lunch take him out when you get home and before you leave again, when you get home from work, after he eats, and before bed. Also if he is playing a lot he will have to go out or if he is drinking a lot of water.

You could try using Nature's Miracle with the carpet cleaner. I know there are directions on the back of the large bottles.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

I have a yorkie that is 8 months old now. When she was a pup she peed every 20-30 minutes during the time she was awake until she was about 6 months old and about 4 lbs. They have such small bladders when they are little and I don't think it is abnormal for a small puppy to pee that much. She always held it through the night though. I would put myself on my oven timer because I am so busy during the day, I would set it for 30 minutes and let her out and set it again. I know that sounds bad, but I truly would forget how long it had been since last letting her out, when I started doing that we had no more accidents. She's wonderfully trained now.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Terri_@Aug 16 2005, 02:43 PM
> *My mom has a rug shampooer that I use all the time.  I think I need a heavy duty cleaser though.  Any ideas?  And does anyone have any suggestions on what to do to stop him having these accidents?  He should be trained by now shouldn't he?  It sound like everyone else's dogs were trained by 6 months!  Is Puddy just being bratty?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91091*


[/QUOTE]
6 month is still a little early to expect much by then they should be able to hold it for i think like 4 hours but it realy depends the puppy. by then they should know where to go potty but may still have accients. Like at 6 month chelsey already new where to go but she still has an acciendent now and then , she is 1 year old. 

I know most don't believe in crate training but for use it makes it easier to train especially when you have carpets in your home. The rule is every time you let them out of the crate even to play or brush there hair, you take them to the area where you want them to potty. Chelsey is so smart now, not that she wasn't before







the other day I opened the crate and was washing the dishes... I did not even remember to tell her to go potty. Well she ran right over to her pee pad litter box, I normally side it under the living room table to keep out of site. So she could not get to it. She came running over to get me... and then ran back to the area, I was thinking hum what up with you Chelsey. Then I followed her and noticed the wee wee pad was out of reach for her. So I pulled it out and away she went. What a smart cookie. 
Now when she was younger and if she could not hold it she would have went right in front of my feet. So yes I would agree if the accident it sin the home it mostly our fault one way or an other. Other suggestion that was given to me for training by JMM was to leash puppy to you for every waking moment in the day... so you can catch them just as they are ready to go.. This also worked for me. I'm not sure if you’re using wee wee pads, but what we did was put one in the living room, the basement and kitchen. When your puppy get really trained them you can remove them one by one. Any way Chelsey accident are normally poo in her crate not peeing. Yep she will still do this occasionally ... It's weird she will only let us know when she has to pee for the pooing, it all timing issue.. Cause if she can find one little space in her crate she will just do it in there.. It is just the norm for her. She does poo on her pad as well so no problem there. Except for her occasional poo in crate i would say Chelsey is 97% trained... Any way I will stop rambling on here...


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey+Aug 19 2005, 08:40 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


6 month is still a little early to expect much by then they should be able to hold it for i think like 4 hours but it realy depends the puppy. by then they should know where to go potty but may still have accients. Like at 6 month chelsey already new where to go but she still has an acciendent now and then , she is 1 year old. 

I know most don't believe in crate training but for use it makes it easier to train especially when you have carpets in your home. The rule is every time you let them out of the crate even to play or brush there hair, you take them to the area where you want them to potty. Chelsey is so smart now, not that she wasn't before







the other day I opened the crate and was washing the dishes... I did not even remember to tell her to go potty. Well she ran right over to her pee pad litter box, I normally side it under the living room table to keep out of site. So she could not get to it. She came running over to get me... and then ran back to the area, I was thinking hum what up with you Chelsey. Then I followed her and noticed the wee wee pad was out of reach for her. So I pulled it out and away she went. What a smart cookie. 
Now when she was younger and if she could not hold it she would have went right in front of my feet. So yes I would agree if the accident it sin the home it mostly our fault one way or an other. Other suggestion that was given to me for training by JMM was to leash puppy to you for every waking moment in the day... so you can catch them just as they are ready to go.. This also worked for me. I'm not sure if you’re using wee wee pads, but what we did was put one in the living room, the basement and kitchen. When your puppy get really trained them you can remove them one by one. Any way Chelsey accident are normally poo in her crate not peeing. Yep she will still do this occasionally ... It's weird she will only let us know when she has to pee for the pooing, it all timing issue.. Cause if she can find one little space in her crate she will just do it in there.. It is just the norm for her. She does poo on her pad as well so no problem there. Except for her occasional poo in crate i would say Chelsey is 97% trained... Any way I will stop rambling on here...








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92218
[/B][/QUOTE]
cute babies! We are still working on the house training. Hopefully it will improve little by little as some have mentioned. It would be much easier if she wasn't going every 25 minutes or so. No choice but to keep with it and that is what I plan to do. But ooooo how i can't wait to have the carpet cleaners in..........


----------

